# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  REGISTRAZIONE FATTURA BOOKING.COM acquisti servizi

## VIRGILIO77

il committente nazionale registra la fattura nel registro acquisti indicando come n. documento il protocollo iva acquisti e come data fattura la data di registrazione della fattura integrata (tra le annotazioni indico il numero e la data fattura del fornitore estero) ; nel registro delle fatture emesse indico come numero documento il protocollo iva vendite e come data fattura la data di registrazione della fattura integrata attribuita dal committente che poi verranno indicate nel modello INTRASTAT    
Mi confermate che il sistema di registrazione delle fatture è giusto?  
Le prestazioni di prenotazioni alberghiere fatturate in data 01/12/2013 ma relative al periodo novembre 2013 vanno riepilogate nel modello intrastat servizi di novembre o dicembre?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Mi sembra corretto. D'altronde prima di ricevere un documento d'acquisto, non esiste alcun documento da registrare.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Mi sembra corretto. D'altronde prima di ricevere un documento d'acquisto, non esiste alcun documento da registrare.

  ho dei dubbi riguardo il numero della fattura e la data della fattura da indicare nel registro degli acquisti se indicare il numero e la data attribuiti dal fornitore estero oppure il protocollo iva acquisti e la data di registrazione attribuito alla fattura ricevuta dal committente nazionale in sede di integrazione ; 
quali sono i termini di registrazione ed integrazione delle fatture di acquisti servizi UE ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Come dicevo prima quello che conta per il committente ai fini della registrazione nel registro acquisti è la data di ricevimento del documento da integrare. Prima di questa data non esiste alcun documento da registrare. I riferimenti sono sempre quelli del fornitore estero che tra l'altro sarà riportato sul modello INTRASTAT.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Come dicevo prima quello che conta per il committente ai fini della registrazione nel registro acquisti è la data di ricevimento del documento da integrare. Prima di questa data non esiste alcun documento da registrare. I riferimenti sono sempre quelli del fornitore estero che tra l'altro sarà riportato sul modello INTRASTAT.

  Con Circolare n. 14/E/2010, lAgenzia delle Entrate ha precisato che nellelenco riepilogativo dei servizi ricevuti (mod. INTRA 2-quater) i campi Numero e Data della fattura, devono contenere il numero e la data attribuiti dal committente nazionale in sede di integrazione della fattura ricevuta, secondo la progressione dallo stesso seguita nella propria contabilità. 
Con Circolare n. 36/E/2010, lAgenzia, tornando sul punto, ha chiarito che la data ed il numero della fattura da annotare nei modelli sono quelli indicati dalloperatore italiano nel registro IVA vendite ex art. 23, DPR 633/1972.
e nel registro iva acquisti cosa indico?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Gli stessi secondo l'AdE, ma il committente non è fornitore di se stesso e come si lega la partita di debito al fornitore estero al quale dobbiamo pagare la somma netto iva ? 
Giornale e sezionale IVA sono correlati e questo dimostra che chi scrive queste circolari non capisce un granchè di contabilità.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Gli stessi secondo l'AdE, ma il committente non è fornitore di se stesso e come si lega la partita di debito al fornitore estero al quale dobbiamo pagare la somma netto iva ? 
> Giornale e sezionale IVA sono correlati e questo dimostra che chi scrive queste circolari non capisce un granchè di contabilità.

  mi puoi fare cortesemente un esempio pratico di come viene registrata una fattura di booking.com nel registro iva acquisti e vendite ?
GRAZIE

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se vuole approfondire esiste nel corso di contabilità e bilancio un'apposita lezione sul tema. 
La scrittura a P.D. sará: 
D spese per servizi
D IVA a credito
A IVA a debito
A fornitore estero. 
E'evidente che la modalitá di registrazione sará influenzata dalla soluzione software adottata, ma come si possa arrivare ad iscrivere una partita di debito pertinente ad un fornitore estero utilizzando i dati del committente italiano che appare nella registrazione compensativa francamente non vedo come si possa fare.

----------

